

Professors Who Blog - karthikm
http://www.onlinecollege.org/2009/10/12/100-best-professors-who-blog/

======
pg
New feature inspired by this post: the per-item nofollow tag. Or should we
just kill it? It's one step short of content generated by Markov chaining.

~~~
clay
Maybe instead of killing spammy stuff like this you could have a "convert to
Ask HN" button. This post could be converted to Ask HN: Professors Who Blog?
It would be more fun, too.

------
catch23
They don't even have Terrance Tao in the Math & Science blog list?

~~~
bbgm
No Russ Altman either.

------
jackfoxy
<http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/>

The pace of progress in quantum computing is slooow, so Scott may not have
much to say for a while.

<http://motls.blogspot.com/>

Good physics (sometimes very technical, sometimes not), if you don't let
Lubos' politics bother you.

------
rottencupcakes
<http://jeffreymiron.blogspot.com/>

What about Jeffrey Miron, the champion of reasonable government and reasonable
policies?

------
apalmblad
No angry professor of "A Gentleman's C"? Makes me laugh occasionally.

<http://gentlemansc.blogspot.com/>

------
pospischil
Can't recommend Tyler Cowen's Marginal Revolution enough!

------
rguzman
another one for the list <http://infoproc.blogspot.com>

------
lg
no leiter report?

